# Lamborghini v12 bizzarini



## Bougsie (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi guys,

I’m in the middle of building a scale Riva Aquarama river boat which originally had two Lamborghini v12’s fitted. I want to build some scale engines but cannot find any drawings anywhere to even get me started.

Does anyone have or know of any engine drawings for these early engines. The first engines where first fitted in 1969 I think.

Cheers in advance

PS keep up the good work. I love following and reading all your threads


----------



## petertha (Apr 22, 2019)

Scale engine drawings might be tough to source but let us know f you land on anything. 
Here are plans for a (methanol/glow) V12.
https://www.engineman.de/en/products-page/plaene/plan-14-zylinder-sternmotor-duplicate/v12zyl_01/


----------



## DiegoVV (Apr 24, 2019)

I think it will not be possible to get a copy of that plans. Another issue (supposing you are able to find them) would be the task of escalating the design to acomodate it in your Riva. 
The work involved in such a task would be so big that I think it would be better to design an v12 from scratch. 

A good starting point to deign a good looking V engine is the Schilling´s V8 design. It´s not so uncommon to find pictures on the Internet with these mounted on model boats and it looks great. There is a guy called Rolf Luther that produces and sells beautiful engines based on the Schilling´s design, look for "Luther v8" on google and you´ll see some fine examples of it.

If you are willing to walk your own design road, I can collaborate with you for making the design and the final plans (It´s more than just adding 2 cylinders to an existing design).


----------



## Guido007 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi,

so far i know haw the Aquarama 2 Crusader 350 V8 engines based on GM.
I printed with my 3d Printer this engine, and working on a drawing.
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1911808

Guido


----------

